# Gays aren't natural? Who cares? God?



## elder999 (Aug 26, 2008)

I recently found this graffiti on the wall in the men&#8217;s restroom at work: _&#8220;X is a lesbian.&#8221; _Under that was written:_ &#8220;Too bad, lesbians are out of balance with Mother Nature. It is an illness of the soul. Nature is harmony.&#8221;_ I was taken aback. First off, the Laboratory as an environment that encourages diversity, and is filled with some of the most intelligent people in the world-with little time for bathroom graffiti-though their &#8220;beliefs&#8221; do cover a fairly wide spectrum. Secondly, how could someone who seems to consider himself a &#8220;spiritual&#8221; being seem to be so prejudiced? 

Then I thought about it, and questioned why I would think someone &#8220;considers himself a spiritual being&#8221;? Would it be because he mentioned &#8220;Mother Nature&#8221;, or used the words &#8220;soul&#8221;, or &#8220;harmony&#8221;? We mustn&#8217;t be deceived by someone&#8217;s vocabulary. Forget their words, but pay close attention, indeed, to their actions, but, for the sake of argument, let&#8217;s say that the men who wrote those words do, in fact, consider themselves spiritually oriented :a great number of the people here are fundamentalist Christians, but this seems to be from some other camp. 

Let&#8217;s look at &#8220;Mother Nature&#8221; for a moment. Perhaps I could list some things that are not natural. What about deodorant? Wouldn&#8217;t it be more natural to just smell? What about combs? Couldn&#8217;t you just let your hair go natural? What about toothbrushes, or shoes? Should we throw away our knickers? Trimming a beard, washing hands, or, for that matter, compassion, are all arguably foreign to &#8220;Mother Nature&#8221;. Some folks would say it&#8217;s not normal. That means it is not the usual. Organic veggies are not normal. Hormone free dairy or eggs are not normal. A Rolls Royce or Mercedes convertible are not normal cars. 

*Then, there are those who seem to be totally unaware of the scientific research showing same sex attraction in many different species of mammals. This is simply fact. Anyone can check it out for themselves. Or, for that matter, the numerous scientific studies that are pointing towards a genetic component to sexual orientation.*

What about the &#8220;Nature is harmony&#8221; part of the graffiti? A tornado or hurricanes are part of nature. Do we disturb the harmony of nature when we build shelters for our families to protect us from storms? 

Now, let&#8217;s address this: &#8220;It&#8217;s an illness of the soul&#8221;. Well, to my mind,  the soul cannot be sick. The soul is a divine spark of the Creator. It is immutable. 
Things in this material world come from either love or from fear. A person who would write judgmental or prejudiced things is probably not coming from love. Granted, they may use a vocabulary of love and concern, such as &#8220;Love the sinner, hate the sin&#8221;, but watch their actions, not their words.Iin a society of free people, why would we not allow people to believe that gay people are out of balance with Nature? We should respect the rights of others to their beliefs and opinions. _We don&#8217;t have to respect the beliefs or the opinions,_ but in order to protect our own rights, we need to respect the rights of others. 

I disagree with what those people wrote on the walls of the restroom, but I defend their right to say and believe it. At the same time, I defend *my* right to hold differing views. _We could experience peace instantaneously if our brothers and sisters would walk their talk and mind their own business, instead of forcing everyone else to live according to how they think they should._ Sometimes, the best thing we can do is to leave someone alone. On the Right, they tell us they want to legislate their beliefs into law in order to protect the family, marriage, Mom, and apple tarts- or is it apple pie?:lol:

 The Leftists are attempting thought control and calling it hate crime legislation. This is straight out of the old USSR, where certain thoughts are criminalized. Please don&#8217;t be fooled by the language of good intentions. It is never ethically permissible to use evil means to achieve good ends. Thoughts and words must never, never, never be crimes. Even if you disagree with those thoughts and words, you must never allow politicians to outlaw thought and speech. If you do, if you allow them to criminalize thoughts and speech you disagree with, one day they will use that precedent to outlaw your ideas. That&#8217;s why I defend this graffiti writer&#8217;s right to be wrong.

Though scribbling on bathroom walls is rather bush-league. :lol:

Every day of my life I encounter this way of thinking, though. We hear  it from neighbors, priests, preachers, rabbis, teachers, gurus, politicians, activists, etc. How do I respond? Usually, I just mind my own business. I&#8217;m not concerned about what others think or believe. It usually doesn&#8217;t matter much to me who someone sleeps with, or what gender they are. It usually doesn&#8217;t matter much to me what someone believes about such things, or if they think it&#8217;s wrong. I care only when they attempt to force their beliefs on me. Then, I might try to communicate my independence by telling them to clean up their own house before trying to fix someone else&#8217;s Or, I might say a silent prayer for them, or I might tell them to piss off. It really depends. Again, sometimes the best thing we can do is to tell a fool to piss off. Sometimes, they really *need* that. There&#8217;s nothing spiritual about being a doormat for anyone who wants to abuse you.

Finally, I thought I&#8217;d send a message to the haters, the intolerant, and the ignorant, whether they write on restroom walls in Los Alamos, legislate policy in Washington DC, or post on this board. In the spirit of all those who marched on Selma and Washington, they need to know this: gays are not going away, any more than black people did. Gays are not going to be quiet, any more than American Indians are. Gays should never go back into the closet. The days of timidity, intimidation and fear are over. Gays should never live like that again. *No one should*. It doesn&#8217;t matter to the rest of us how you misuse the Bible and religion to condemn them. Your beliefs and thoughts are your own, but you should never again be allowed to legislate rights away because of them. You demand the right for yourselves to marry and divorce as many times as you want, yet you deny them that very same thing even once. Those days are coming to an end. Gays-and the American people-should never allow you to amend the Constitution or make them, or anyone, outlaws in their own land, simply based upon who and what they are.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 26, 2008)

elder999 said:


> First off, the Laboratory as an environment that encourages diversity, and is filled with some of the most intelligent people in the world-with little time for bathroom graffiti...



I work at a laboratory in one of the foremost research hospitals in the world, and I see the same stuff.  Swastikas, gang signs, pornography, and plenty of racist and homophobic remarks.  Truly a remarkable bounty.


----------



## teekin (Aug 26, 2008)

elder999 said:


> I recently found this graffiti on the wall in the mens restroom at work: _X is a lesbian. _Under that was written:_ Too bad, lesbians are out of balance with Mother Nature. It is an illness of the soul. Nature is harmony._ I was taken aback. First off, the Laboratory as an environment that encourages diversity, and is filled with some of the most intelligent people in the world-with little time for bathroom graffiti-though their beliefs do cover a fairly wide spectrum. Secondly, how could someone who seems to consider himself a spiritual being seem to be so prejudiced?
> 
> Then I thought about it, and questioned why I would think someone considers himself a spiritual being? Would it be because he mentioned Mother Nature, or used the words soul, or harmony? We mustnt be deceived by someones vocabulary. *Forget their words, but pay close attention, indeed, to their actions, *but, for the sake of argument, lets say that the men who wrote those words do, in fact, consider themselves spiritually oriented :a great number of the people here are fundamentalist Christians, but this seems to be from some other camp.
> 
> ...



Beautifully distilled. Once the sweeping judgments like the one made on the bathroom wall ( ideal place for it) are expounded however, I think that individual person is in fact ready to follow Father Jim to the new Eden and have some cookies and Kool Aid. Hell, I'll buy them the cookies.
Lori


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey, I look at it this way...

I'm Christian... and I support gay relationships, (as long as both chicks are hot...)


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 27, 2008)

Spanking post, elder999!  :xtrmshock :whip1:   Oh ... oops! :uhoh:  Perhaps I shouldn't have typed that out loud.  :uhoh:

Watch for zealots ....   :lol2:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 27, 2008)

Homosexuality has existed for all of history - after all, people don't generally make laws about things that are not happening, which suggests that homosexuality (and bestiality, for that matter) existed in Biblical times, or why write laws against it?  As elder stated, homosexuality exists in a wide spectrum of species throughout nature - only humans attempt to regulate or end it, and then only in certain times and cultures.

If homosexuality is as wrong as some cultures say - then why would people in those cultures, some of which included rather significant sanctions (including death) against homosexual acts, why would anyone _choose_ to be homosexual?  That such preferences continue to appear even in the face of societal norms to the contrary - along with the preponderance of homosexual behavior in the animal kingdom - suggests to me, logically, that there is a biological basis; otherwise, those societies which are so vehemently anti-homosexual would have extinguished such supposedly "chosen" behaviors long since.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 28, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Homosexuality has existed for all of history - after all, people don't generally make laws about things that are not happening, which suggests that homosexuality (and bestiality, for that matter) existed in Biblical times, or why write laws against it?  As elder stated, homosexuality exists in a wide spectrum of species throughout nature - only humans attempt to regulate or end it, and then only in certain times and cultures.


 Only humans have morals.





> If homosexuality is as wrong as some cultures say - then why would people in those cultures, some of which included rather significant sanctions (including death) against homosexual acts, why would anyone _choose_ to be homosexual?


 We know "Russian Roulette" is a fool's game, and no one should be so stupid as to play it, yet some choose to do so. I've heard of, and spoken to, too many people who chose homosexuality to believe no one has a choice in the matter. Regardless of who/what/etc one feels attracted to/ repulsed by, each person makes choices on how to interact. Unless the claim is that homosexuals are incapable of controlling themselves, that line of argument is deader than the theory of the earth being flat.





> That such preferences continue to appear even in the face of societal norms to the contrary - along with the preponderance of homosexual behavior in the animal kingdom - suggests to me, logically, that there is a biological basis; otherwise, those societies which are so vehemently anti-homosexual would have extinguished such supposedly "chosen" behaviors long since.


Just as some people play "Russian Roulette" and win, doesn't make it a safe or sane game to play.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Only humans have morals. We know "Russian Roulette" is a fool's game, and no one should be so stupid as to play it, yet some choose to do so. I've heard of, and spoken to, too many people who chose homosexuality to believe no one has a choice in the matter. Regardless of who/what/etc one feels attracted to/ repulsed by, each person makes choices on how to interact. Unless the claim is that homosexuals are incapable of controlling themselves, that line of argument is deader than the theory of the earth being flat.Just as some people play "Russian Roulette" and win, doesn't make it a safe or sane game to play.



And yet again we have homosexuality being compared to a stupid, dangerous and illegal game - something that in and of itself it is not.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> And yet again we have homosexuality being compared to a stupid, dangerous and illegal game - something that in and of itself it is not.


No, what we have are two things which, are both fraught with danger, one from lead, one from some in society and medical factors. Two activities people CHOOSE to take part in in spite of the risks.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Don said:


> No, what we have are two things which, are both fraught with danger, one from lead, one from some in society and medical factors. Two activities people CHOOSE to take part in in spite of the risks.



Oh please. This is so tiresome. Do you *really* believe what comes out of your fingers or do you just post this here to get a reaction?

Do we *really* need to post that incredibly long list of behaviors people  "choose to take part in" which are "fraught with danger?"

Let's start, shall we?

Walking
Running
Jogging
Skipping
Driving
Biking
Hiking
Camping
Fishing
Hunting
Welding
Punching
Kicking
Stretching
Jumping
Cutting
Pasting
Epoxying
Sanding
Sawing
Whittling
Slicing
Medicating
Drinking
Smoking
Huffing
Typing
Sitting
Standing
Lifting
Squatting
Reaching
Calculating
Writing
Reading
Arguing
Kissing
Flirting
Eating
Snorting
Sneezing
Coughing
Knuckle-cracking
TV watching
Movie seeing
Churning
Operating
Hammering
Jack-hammering
Haying
Picking
Skiing
Snowboarding
Boogie boarding
Waterskiing
Innertubing
Kayaking
Canoeing
Swimming
Diving
Wading

:lookie:

Shooting
Stabbing
Carrying
Investigating
Warring
Gaming
Gambling
Gum Chewing
Tobacco Chewing
Match-lighting
Breathing
Mopping
Sweeping
Raking
Seeding
Weeding
Planting
Fertilizing
Urinating
Defacating
Masturbating

:uhyeah:

Licking
Snorting
Laughing while chewing food
Running with scissors
Running with crochet needle
Running with nail file
Bleaching hair
coloring hair
Perming hair
Straightening hair
Blow drying hair
waxing
shaving
plucking
hottubbing
nail biting

:erg:

Robbing
Assaulting
Snorting
Freebasing
Shooting up
Cutting
Tattooing
Piercing
Motorbiking (just thought I'd throw that in there randomly)
Stealing
Badgering
Raping
Murdering
defending oneself
Training in martial arts
arguing on internet forums

....

there's more, but I seriously need to catch my breath before I lose all feeling in my hand from typing so much. :barf:


----------



## teekin (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Don said:


> *No, what we have are two things which, are both fraught with danger, one from lead, one from some in society and medical factors. Two activities people CHOOSE to take part in in spite of the risks.*


*
* 
Hmmmmm. Well I am going to take a different track here. Lets leave the concept of morals behind. Morals like truth are constructs. Lets deal in Facts. Can you please tell me what hard evidence you have that *being* gay, that is the attraction to members of your own gender, NOT the participation in a sexual encounter with a member of your own gender, is fraught with danger?
  Don, this is for me a friendly debate. An exchange of ideas and views. It's interesting to hear from your side of the fence. 
 Lori M


----------



## Big Don (Aug 28, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> [/b]
> Hmmmmm. Well I am going to take a different track here. Lets leave the concept of morals behind. Morals like truth are constructs. Lets deal in Facts. Can you please tell me what hard evidence you have that *being* gay, that is the attraction to members of your own gender, NOT the participation in a sexual encounter with a member of your own gender, is fraught with danger?
> Don, this is for me a friendly debate. An exchange of ideas and views. It's interesting to hear from your side of the fence.
> Lori M


It is ALL about actions. We've all heard the old axiom that "Actions speak louder than words." True story. A person who has an attraction to members of his/her own sex and takes no action on it is hardly going to face ridicule or abuses for it, after all, how would anyone else know?
A person who CHOOSES to engage in homosexual activities has made a choice. It really is that  simple.
If a person does not choose to participate in russian roulette, that person has only an infinitesimal chance of being killed by the game, when someone does choose to play russian roulette another old axiom kicks in:
You play the game, you take your chances.


----------



## teekin (Aug 28, 2008)

OK, well then Don so it's not that you oppose the concept, the idea, the constitution of being Gay but the Actions and Consequences that being Gay leads to? Can I and my girlfriend(s) then expect to live a much safer life because we don't participate in sexual activities or because we keep quiet about them? Or does it amount to the same thing in a societal view. What about a medical view? Am I more or less likely to end up needing medical attention of *ANY*! kind if I am involved in a long term relationship with another woman or a man? Please remember this is about Facts, no moral high ground to be had and held. 
 If you'd like to present your argument that I and my girlfriends ( and we are hot Cryozombie, 100 Kelvin and rising) are playing a fools game, I'll be interested to see them. All the empirical stats I have seen say otherwise, new studies may have different findings however.
 Lori M


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Homosexuality is not natural.  Its wrong.  If it were right then God would have made it possible to procreate with 2 women or 2 men.  Besides being un-natural it is gross and disgusting.  Why would a man want to stick his thing into another man's whole that he craps out of?  Isn't that disgusting to you people.  If that seems normal to you then maybe you need to go to a shrink for help because that sure doesn't sound normal or right to me.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Homosexuality is not natural.



In your world view, in the natural world however...

By the way, it is well documented in animals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_animals



> Its wrong.  If it were right then God would have made it possible to procreate with 2 women or 2 men.



This is you interpretation of God, not one that everyone shares.  Homosexual behaviour is not viewed as wrong by all religions.



> Isn't that disgusting to you people.  If that seems normal to you then maybe you need to go to a shrink for help because that sure doesn't sound normal or right to me.



Lots of straight people have sexual tastes that a lot of other people find disgusting.

Even outside of sex, things like drinking the milk of another animal, now THAT is disgusting.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> In your world view, in the natural world however...
> By the way, it is well documented in animals.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_animals
> 
> ...


 
Andrew......Humans aren't animals.  The thing that distiguishes us from animals is that we can think and make choices, animals can not.  So don't compare humans to animals to validate your view that homosexuality is right. 

So if God intended for man to lay with man or women with women why did he not make it possible to procreate this way????

Yes, there are a lot of straight sexual acts that some may find disgusting but I can't think of one more disgusting then putting your thing in another man's butt where he takes a crap out of.  That is just plain out gross!!!!

And yes I find breast feeding to be gross as well.  I hope to God that when I get married my wife does not breast feed.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> And yes I find breast feeding to be gross as well.  I hope to God that when I get married my wife does not breast feed.


You do realize that you negate your very own argument right there, don't you?  Because God gave women (and men, believe it or not) breasts to produce milk to feed their young with.

God gave it. Must be okay.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Andrew......Humans aren't animals.  The thing that distiguishes us from animals is that we can think and make choices, animals can not.  So don't compare humans to animals to validate your view that homosexuality is right.


MartialTalk.Com - Reply to Topic
We are so.  Homo Sapiens, bipedal primates in the homindae family, a species of mammal.




> So if God intended for man to lay with man or women with women why did he not make it possible to procreate this way????



You are assuming there is a God and he had procreation on his mind as the sole purpose to forming intimate relationships.




> Yes, there are a lot of straight sexual acts that some may find disgusting but I can't think of one more disgusting then putting your thing in another man's butt where he takes a crap out of.  That is just plain out gross!!!!



I take it you are new to the internet then... 


> And yes I find breast feeding to be gross as well.  I hope to God that when I get married my wife does not breast feed.



Actually I was referring to cows milk, mothers milk is very natural.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> OK, well then Don so it's not that you oppose the concept, the idea, the constitution of being Gay but the Actions and Consequences that being Gay leads to? Can I and my girlfriend(s) then expect to live a much safer life because we don't participate in sexual activities or because we keep quiet about them? Or does it amount to the same thing in a societal view. What about a medical view? Am I more or less likely to end up needing medical attention of *ANY*! kind if I am involved in a long term relationship with another woman or a man? Please remember this is about Facts, no moral high ground to be had and held.
> If you'd like to present your argument that I and my girlfriends ( and we are hot Cryozombie, 100 Kelvin and rising) are playing a fools game, I'll be interested to see them. All the empirical stats I have seen say otherwise, new studies may have different findings however.
> Lori M


 
Lori-

I'm sure that's not quite what Don means, but I can see how one might misinterpret him....._allow me to help._

(Oh, btw, Lori-I'm sure you and your friends are "smokin' hot," but I think you meant 100 celsius, or centigrade. 100 Kelvin is about -280. fahrenheit......not smokin' at all...:lol..)




Big Don said:


> It is ALL about actions. We've all heard the old axiom that "Actions speak louder than words." True story. A person who has an attraction to members of his/her own sex and takes no action on it is hardly going to face ridicule or abuses for it, after all, how would anyone else know?


 
What Don means here is that gay people should stay in the closet, for their own safety, and the safety and sensibilities of others....sort of like how my wife and I shouldn't hold hands in downtown Memphis without expecting someone to shoot us, or at least lob a milkshake at us.....:lol:



Big Don said:


> A person who CHOOSES to engage in homosexual activities has made a choice. It really is that simple.


 
What Don means here is that as human beings, we should be able to rise above our baser impulses-if you're attracted to the same sex, that is. Since it's socially acceptable to engage in heterosexual activity, men can chase all the women they need, but homosexuals should restrain themselves, and CHOOSE not to have sex.....or something.....



Big Don said:


> If a person does not choose to participate in russian roulette, that person has only an infinitesimal chance of being killed by the game, when someone does choose to play russian roulette another old axiom kicks in:
> You play the game, you take your chances.


 
What Don is saying here makes a lot of sense if you look at it this way-skydiving is dangerous. You choose to do it. If you don't do it, then you're in no danger of being ridiculed, abused, beaten, shot, spat upon, stabbed, kidnapped or otherwise molested by people who hate skydivers. :lol:



			
				JadeDragon3 said:
			
		

> Homosexuality is not natural. Its wrong. If it were right then God would have made it possible to procreate with 2 women or 2 men. Besides being un-natural it is gross and disgusting. Why would a man want to stick his thing into another man's whole that he craps out of? Isn't that disgusting to you people. If that seems normal to you then maybe you need to go to a shrink for help because that sure doesn't sound normal or right to me


 
whoo boy.

1) Natural? Who cares? In a world where God makes hermaphrodites, two headed babies, and all other manner of strangeness, what's natural? What's important for you as a believer to rememberis that _God doesn't make mistakes._

2)Gross and disgusting? Well, yeah-that's why I don't think about it,and don't do it. Well, that's not the only reason-the real reason is that I've always preferred women-matter of fact, I prefer women to the exclusion of anything else.....that's probably why, well, I don't think about it. I don't think much about anything anyone else does-that way, I don't get all grossed out and disgusted by their sexual ickiness. Try this: don't think about what two men do together, or two women do together, or two women and a man do together. Try thinking of your mom and dad doing it together instead-isn't that easier? :lol:

Or maybe, think about doing it with your mom yourself....


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> You do realize that you negate your very own argument right there, don't you? Because God gave women (and men, believe it or not) breasts to produce milk to feed their young with.
> 
> God gave it. Must be okay.


 
I said breast feeding was gross, I didn't say it was wrong.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Andrew.....okay you are right we are technically animals (mammals) but we are the only ones that can actually think and make choices and decisions.  *That was my point.  *

No not new to internet.  I've seen some pretty sick stuff on the internet.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Homosexuality is not natural.  Its wrong.  If it were right then God would have made it possible to procreate with 2 women or 2 men.  Besides being un-natural it is gross and disgusting.  Why would a man want to stick his thing into another man's whole that he craps out of?  Isn't that disgusting to you people.  If that seems normal to you then maybe you need to go to a shrink for help because that sure doesn't sound normal or right to me.


Well I certainly hope you don't practice oral sex, as that is certainly unnatural. My God man, you're licking where she pees!



:uhyeah:


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Andrew.....okay you are right we are technically animals (mammals) but we are the only ones that can actually think and make choices and decisions.  *That was my point.  *



No we aren't.

Even my cat makes choices and solve basic problems.

Higher level primates like Apes can think on a pretty high level, learning language and solving problems.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Homosexuality is not natural.  Its wrong.  If it were right then God would have made it possible to procreate with 2 women or 2 men.



Unless God is just a superstition and you're basing your whole outlook on the world on a piece of fiction.

Given the prevalence of homosexual behaviour in history and the animal world it's hard for me to understand how it could be 'unnatural'. As to procreation...does the world really need more people on its surface?



> Besides being un-natural it is gross and disgusting.  Why would a man want to stick his thing into another man's whole that he craps out of?  Isn't that disgusting to you people.  If that seems normal to you then maybe you need to go to a shrink for help because that sure doesn't sound normal or right to me.



The shrinks have decided that homosexuality isn't a psychiatric problem. It's a natural phenomenon. The prevalence of homosexual activity should make it clear that many people do not find it 'gross and disgusting'.

On the other hand, your religious beliefs seem to be leading you to a position in which you judge others for what are perfectly normal activities. Perhaps you should look elsewhere when casting about for non-normal, learned behaviours...


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> No we aren't.
> 
> Even my cat makes choices and solve basic problems.
> 
> Higher level primates like Apes can think on a pretty high level, learning language and solving problems.


 

But they can not make rational choices.  Yes animals can be trained to do things but that not the same as making decisions based on reasoning and logic.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 28, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Well I certainly hope you don't practice oral sex, as that is certainly unnatural. My God man, you're licking where she pees!
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:



So is ******** (the word that begins with "f" and ends with "o" which is the medical term for the sexual act where a woman licks a man's penis).

There are also ... gasp ... men and women .. married, committed couples ... who engage in anal sex.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> But they can not make rational choices.  Yes animals can be trained to do things but that not the same as making decisions based on reasoning and logic.


Survival is a rational choice. Prey run from predators all the time.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> There are also ... gasp ... men and women .. married, committed couples ... who engage in anal sex.


It was only once, and I slipped... :rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> But they can not make rational choices. Yes animals can be trained to do things but that not the same as making decisions based on reasoning and logic.


 
I admit I have not been following this too closely but are you saying that being homosexual or not being homosexual is a conscious choice?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2008)

If homosexuality was truly unnatural, then it wouldn't happen in nature.

Humans are animals. God just named humans the highest and above the others. 

If you believe humans to be creations of a God, then said God who created all those gay aimals must have also created all those gay humans. Since the "devil" can't create, God must have created them.

Of course breast feeding is also gross and unnatural. That's why it says in the bible how Eve went down to the supermarket for a case of formula to feed Cain and Able. 
I loved how Gerber baby food was Jesus' favorite.  
Not a single mention in the bible about breastfeeding.
(Ya gotta get the red neck inbred corporate sponsor edition though. The King James is a bit outdated with current closeminded hater standards)

As to something grosser than anal sex, I can think of a great deal of things grosser. 
Dead US solidiers dragged through a 3rd world nations streets. 
Backward bigots spewing inbred hatred. 
How about zoophilia, coprophilia, klismaphilia, urophilia and emetophilia? Or everyone's favorite, pedophilia? How about combining them all? 
Yes, I can think of a few things worse than someone stickin their weenie in someone elses poopoo place.

People can believe whatever they want to believe. 
Even stuff that is wrong, scientifically disproved, and flat out loopy.

Me, I see homosexuality as natural and as normal as hetrosexuality. I'm wired hetro, and I choose hetro. Others are not. Oh well.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 28, 2008)

Kreth said:


> It was only once, and I slipped... :rofl:



:lol2:

I'll bet you never masturbate either.

:lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Andrew.....okay you are right we are technically animals (mammals) but we are the only ones that can actually think and make choices and decisions.  *That was my point.  *
> 
> No not new to internet.  I've seen some pretty sick stuff on the internet.


Evidence over a hundred years from countless sources disagrees with you.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'll bet you never masturbate either.
> 
> :lfao:


Um... :uhoh:


----------



## teekin (Aug 28, 2008)

Jade,
 I repeat, stick to the facts. NO moral highground to be had or held. Don states that being Gay is akin to playing Russian Roulette, only fools and the insane Choose to play. Can you help him back this up with _published data?_ Or can you only preach to us? (Almighty Father Jim says have some cookies and Kool-aid) 
Peace
 Lori M


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If homosexuality was truly unnatural, then it wouldn't happen in nature.
> 
> Humans are animals. God just named humans the highest and above the others.
> 
> ...


 
*Monty Python - All Things Dull And Ugly*

All things dull and ugly,
All creatures short and squat,
All things rude and nasty,
The Lord God made the lot.
Each little snake that poisons,
Each little wasp that stings,
He made their brutish venom,
He made their horrid wings.
All things sick and cancerous,
All evil great and small,
All things foul and dangerous,
The Lord God made them all.
Each nasty little hornet,
Each beastly little squid,
Who made the spikey urchin,
Who made the sharks, He did.
All things scabbed and ulcerous,
All pox both great and small,
Putrid, foul and gangrenous,
The Lord God made them all.
AMEN.


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 28, 2008)

People can't help who they love or lust after.

I doubt God (or Gods) really cares who a person loves, or lusts after. Homosexuality has existed since the dawn of man. It's natural. That's just the way some people are born. Some ancient cultures accepted homosexuals, and many modern cultures don't really make the distinction, or definition, of a person based on their sexual preferences. In many instances, people are left to freely love/lust after anyone they choose.

It's funny, because Americans are suck sticklers about these things. It dates back to a baseline conservative Protestant culture. There's nothing wrong with that, unless people get all up in arms about what others do behind closed doors.

I think that if you're spending time trying to discredit something that's been going on for millennia, you're wasting that time... And possibly lying to yourself.

A family member "came out" to our Catholic family. That person was not ridiculed, but accepted as a true, good, beautiful human being not just by family members, but by the family's parish and parishioners. 

Gay people are no different that anyone else, and have existed as naturally as anyone else. Why can't people see that? Calling homosexuality unnatural is like calling cancer patients unnatural, or super smart people unnatural. Labeling people like that, although VERY natural as far as humans go, is a bit of a cop-out in terms of one's willingness to expand their mind. That's a shame.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> But they can not make rational choices.  Yes animals can be trained to do things but that not the same as making decisions based on reasoning and logic.



It's not a on off switch, there is a scale.  Humans (on average) are higher up then other animals (on earth), but animals are capable of making rational decisions as well, just not to the same level.

There are of course exceptions, some humans aren't very good at making rational decisions, to the point where some animals will overlap.

But we are really not that special, we are just another animal, one that happens to be a little smarter.


----------



## teekin (Aug 28, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> It's not a on off switch, there is a scale.  Humans (on average) are higher up then other animals (on earth), but animals are capable of making rational decisions as well, just not to the same level.
> 
> *There are of course exceptions, some humans aren't very good at making rational decisions, to the point where some animals will overlap.
> *
> But we are really not that special, we are just another animal, one that happens to be a little smarter.



I'm sure your cat would agree.:lol:
Lori


----------



## elder999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Now this is "gross, disgusting" and sick....just so you understand the difference, Jade.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> So is ******** (the word that begins with "f" and ends with "o" which is the medical term for the sexual act where a woman licks a man's penis).
> 
> There are also ... gasp ... men and women .. married, committed couples ... who engage in anal sex.



Look, you're making it...ummmmm..._hard _for me to concentrate here.



Andrew Green said:


> It's not a on off switch, there is a scale.



You were talking about intelligence, but the same is true of sexual preference. About half of the people you know have probably had a same-sex experience (most of them as pre-adolescents). For example, from here:



> In her study of 108 randomly chosen undergraduate women responding to a questionnaire, 85% remembered a "normal childhood sexual-play experience." Of those, 44% involved cross-gender play and 56% same-sex play.


From here:



> revealed that more than half of all men and a third of all women had experienced some type of homosexual sex play as a child or young adolescent. More recent research tends to confirm (this)



Now this isn't the same as adult homosexual behaviour, but it sure strikes to the "natural" part of it, it seems to me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2008)

*As a point of order, I'd like to remind everyone that while we encourage debate, outright hate-speach is not allowed here.*


----------



## Big Don (Aug 28, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Lori-
> 
> I'm sure that's not quite what Don means, but I can see how one might misinterpret him....._allow me to help._
> 
> (Oh, btw, Lori-I'm sure you and your friends are "smokin' hot," but I think you meant 100 celsius, or centigrade. 100 Kelvin is about -280. fahrenheit......not smokin' at all...:lol..)


 I thought so, but, I wasn't sure and was too lazy too look up the conversion... I guess those chicks are pretty cool... 


> What Don means here is that gay people should stay in the closet, for their own safety, and the safety and sensibilities of others....sort of like how my wife and I shouldn't hold hands in downtown Memphis without expecting someone to shoot us, or at least lob a milkshake at us.....:lol:


 Oh, so close and yet, NO. No gay person has ever been harrassed for being gay without first telling other people they are gay.





> What Don means here is that as human beings, we should be able to rise above our baser impulses-if you're attracted to the same sex, that is. Since it's socially acceptable to engage in heterosexual activity, men can chase all the women they need, but homosexuals should restrain themselves, and CHOOSE not to have sex.....or something.....


 Not so, promiscuity is in the opinion of most, wrong, no matter who does it, be they a former president or a former senator.





> What Don is saying here makes a lot of sense if you look at it this way-skydiving is dangerous. You choose to do it. If you don't do it, then you're in no danger of being ridiculed, abused, beaten, shot, spat upon, stabbed, kidnapped or otherwise molested by people who hate skydivers. :lol:


 Try transcribing the words "Christian" or "Jew" or for skydivers, you'd be closer to the right track. (You'd still be wrong, but, you'd be less wrong)


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> There are also ... gasp ... men and women .. married, committed couples ... who engage in anal sex.



Married people have sex?!? :jaw-dropping:  The hell you say!


----------



## Bodhisattva (Aug 28, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Hey, I look at it this way...
> 
> I'm Christian... and I support gay relationships, (as long as both chicks are hot...)



hah. Funny.

If "gays" occur in nature, then they are obviously "natural."


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Don said:


> No gay person has ever been harrassed for being gay without first telling other people they are gay.



********.  A man with long hair, a woman with short hair, someone that just doesn't look like everyone else...that is quite enough for the bashers to go on, even when the person in question isn't actually gay.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Don said:


> I Oh, so close and yet, NO. No gay person has ever been harrassed for being gay without first telling other people they are gay.


 
Are you so sure? What do you mean by "telling other people?" Would clothing and a swishy walk do it, or do you mean coming right out and walking up to someone and saying "I'm gay," or do you mean some sort of inappropriate proposition? I've known quite a few gay people at work, and known they were gay _because someone else told me,_ which I think is the way it often happens in the workplace.



Big Don said:


> Not so, promiscuity is in the opinion of most, wrong, no matter who does it, be they a former president or a former senator.


 
Oh, so it's okay to be a homosexual as long as you're not promiscuous. I see. Does that mean that they can hold hands in public if they've been together for years and years?



Big Don said:


> Try transcribing the words "Christian" or "Jew" or for skydivers, you'd be closer to the right track. (You'd still be wrong, but, you'd be less wrong)


 
I'm not so sure what you mean here-can you tell if someone is a "Christian" or a "Jew"  or a skydiver or gay by looking at them, or-short of saying grace,wearing a cross,or jumping out of a perfectly good safe-flying plane-by how they behave? What a remarkable talent!

And here's your sign


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> ********. A man with long hair, a woman with short hair, someone that just doesn't look like everyone else...that is quite enough for the bashers to go on, even when the person in question isn't actually gay.


 
Are you telling me you can't tell when a person is gay or lesbian?  Come on man, surely you gest.  Granted there are some you can't tell but 99.9 percent of the time you can.  The women have either really short hair or a mullett and walk like a man and are very masculin looing and are always putting men down with comment.  Gay men usually talk with a lisp, into decorating, have feminine hand gesters, dress immaculate so that a fly wouldn't even land on them, into fashion, and walk all prissy.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Are you telling me you can't tell when a person is gay or lesbian? Come on man, surely you gest. Granted there are some you can't tell but 99.9 percent of the time you can. The women have either really short hair or a mullett and walk like a man and are very masculin looing and are always putting men down with comment. Gay men usually talk with a lisp, into decorating, have feminine hand gesters, dress immaculate so that a fly wouldn't even land on them, into fashion, and walk all prissy.


 
Oh, I get it-you're having a goof with us all! Whew! For a minute I actually thought you were serious.....


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Are you telling me you can't tell when a person is gay or lesbian?  Come on man, surely you gest.  Granted there are some you can't tell but 99.9 percent of the time you can.  The women have either really short hair or a mullett and walk like a man and are very masculin looing and are always putting men down with comment.  Gay men usually talk with a lisp, into decorating, have feminine hand gesters, dress immaculate so that a fly wouldn't even land on them, into fashion, and walk all prissy.



Wow...  just wow...

You are in a bit of a bubble aren't you?  Things are only that black and white in high school targeted comedy movies.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Are you telling me you can't tell when a person is gay or lesbian? Come on man, surely you gest. Granted there are some you can't tell but 99.9 percent of the time you can. The women have either really short hair or a mullett and walk like a man and are very masculin looing and are always putting men down with comment. Gay men usually talk with a lisp, into decorating, have feminine hand gesters, dress immaculate so that a fly wouldn't even land on them, into fashion, and walk all prissy.


 
I am not sure if I should laugh at this or shake my head in complete disbelief at the overt bigotry here. Your views on other races must be equally as...ummm... intersting... but I do not think I want to know them.

I gues it is best just to ask; Stereotype much?


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am not sure if I should laugh at this or shake my head in complete disbelief at the overt bigotry here. Your views on other races must be equally as...ummm... intersting... but I do not think I want to know them.
> 
> I gues it is best just to ask; Stereotype much?


 
So your saying that gay & lesbians are another race?  Last time I checked they were the same race as you and I.   And to let you know, no I don't feel this way about any OTHER race.  As a matter of fact I am a white caucation male and I really like Asian women (all women really come to think about it).  No bigotery with asians, hispanics, or any other race.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Are you telling me you can't tell when a person is gay or lesbian?  Come on man, surely you gest.  Granted there are some you can't tell but 99.9 percent of the time you can.  The women have either really short hair or a mullett and walk like a man and are very masculin looing and are always putting men down with comment.  Gay men usually talk with a lisp, into decorating, have feminine hand gesters, dress immaculate so that a fly wouldn't even land on them, into fashion, and walk all prissy.


Yes, it's very obvious. Maybe you could encourage your congress man to enact some laws requiring them to wear something like a pink triangle on all their clothing for easier identification.

Here's links to lists of names. You might find uite a few surprises on there that will show the failings of your gay-dar. I doubt however that someone with views such as those you are showing is capable of an open mind.


Persons of confirmed lesbian, gay or bisexual orientation

*Persons of confirmed lesbian, gay or bisexual orientation*

 The following list includes people who have self-identified as homosexual or bisexual, or whose homosexuality or bisexuality has been backed by sources that are usually considered reliable.


List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: A
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: Ba-Bh
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: Bi-Bz
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: C
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: D-E
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: F-G
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: H-J
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: K-L
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: M-O
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: P-Q
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: Ra-Rn
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: Ro-Rz
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: Sa-Sc
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: Sd-Si
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: Sj-Sz
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: T-V
List of gay, lesbian or bisexual people: W-Z


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> So your saying that gay & lesbians are another race? Last time I checked they were the same race as you and I.


 
No I am not saying that at all, I am however saying you are rather bigoted when it comes to sexual preference and I was thinking that the level of bigotry and hatred you have for homosexuals and lesbians just might carry over to other races. And to be honest I am still not certain that it doesn't in your case.

Also that fact that I had to explain that at all is interesting.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> So your  saying that gay & lesbians are another race?


you're


> And to let you know,


Sentence fragment


> caucation


Caucasian


> bigotery


bigotry
Where did you obtain your degree, again?


----------



## elder999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yes, it's very obvious. Maybe you could encourage your congress man to enact some laws requiring them to wear something like a pink triangle on all their clothing for easier identification.
> 
> Here's links to lists of names. You might find uite a few surprises on there that will show the failings of your gay-dar. I doubt however that someone with views such as those you are showing is capable of an open mind.



Amanda Ireton is soooo hot! Too bad she's not very funny......Stephanie Adams is extra hot-and smart, too! but.....

*Rock Hudson?????!!!!!*  No way! Say it isn't so.......:lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Amanda Ireton is soooo hot! Too bad she's not very funny......Stephanie Adams is extra hot-and smart, too! but.....
> 
> *Rock Hudson?????!!!!!*  No way! Say it isn't so.......:lfao:


The list is interesting. 
Now, I'll be honest, I watch HGTV and I'll ask "is it a requirement to be gay to be on this network?". They even made a joke about it in one of their commercials for one of their shows.  The other question I asked though is, "is the US so intollerant, that it's driving so many people away?", usually after watching a same-sex couple buy a home in Mexico or Spain that I couldn't afford with 5 years income.  I see more acceptance in tv, especially Canadian and UK shows. It also annoys me a bit that some people will go crazy at the thought of 2 men, but mention 2 women and suddenly it's "Hot". Seems hypocritical to me. Now, me personally, yeah, I like women, and find the idea of 2 gals "nice". I'm not interested in seeing 2 guys go at it (yet I am a wrestling fan...not sure what that says, lol!). Some folks really enjoy watching UFC fights, yet they often turn into 2 almost naked guys rolling around together...a comment on the punches being a substitute for intercourse having been made more than once...hmmm.   Bottom line, if it's not your cup of tea, fine, but honestly, what does it really matter or how does it really effect you, what 2 consenting adults do that you're not one of them?

(rambly enough? LOL)


----------



## teekin (Aug 28, 2008)

[
	
	



```
quote=Big Don;1032473]I thought so, but, I wasn't sure and was too lazy too look up the conversion... I guess those chicks are pretty cool... :p Oh,
```
so close and yet, NO. No gay person has ever been harrassed for being gay without first telling other people they are gay. Not so, promiscuity is in the opinion of most, wrong, no matter who does it, be they a former president or a former senator. Try transcribing the words "Christian" or "Jew" or for skydivers, you'd be closer to the right track. (You'd still be wrong, but, you'd be less wrong)[/quote]

 Double post
 Lori M


----------



## teekin (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Don said:


> *I thought so, but, I wasn't sure and was too lazy too look up the conversion... I guess those chicks are pretty cool...  Oh, so close and yet, NO. No gay person has ever been harrassed for being gay without first telling other people they are gay. *Not so, promiscuity is in the opinion of most, wrong, no matter who does it, be they a former president or a former senator. Try transcribing the words "Christian" or "Jew" or for skydivers, you'd be closer to the right track. (You'd still be wrong, but, you'd be less wrong)



Ooopppseee.:wink: It was late. Brain freeze. ( My poodle has been known to outsmart me when I get tired) and my friends are a pretty cool bunch.
 Back to the topic. So, as long as I don't advertise in public my attraction to women I'm OK. As long as I don't have Multiple partners (?) I'm ok. How about 1 man and 1 woman? Is that OK? Does it have to be at separate times or can we all be together? If I keep my attraction to women hidden, never act on it and live a lie with a man is that OK? I am still waiting to see stats on how engaging in sexual behavior with another woman is detrimental to my health. 
 If I choose to live and love other women does mean I am immoral, insane, mentally unbalanced, loose, a dyke, butchy, have a mullet, unnatural, an affront to God, confused, a lost sheep waiting for God's shining light to lift me from the sewer of my life and show me the TRUE WAY?:dramaqueen: 
 Lori M


----------



## MJS (Aug 28, 2008)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS!*

*Apparently Bobs nudge was missed, so I'll take this time to post one final warning.  Hate speech is not allowed on this forum.  There are a few posts already in this thread alone that are on the line.  Please take the time to read through the posting rules here.  *

*Further disregard for the rules will find the thread locked and accounts suspended and/or removed.*

*Mike Slosek*
*MT Asst. Admin*


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Are you telling me you can't tell when a person is gay or lesbian?  Come on man, surely you gest.  Granted there are some you can't tell but 99.9 percent of the time you can.  The women have either really short hair or a mullett and walk like a man and are very masculin looing and are always putting men down with comment.  Gay men usually talk with a lisp, into decorating, have feminine hand gesters, dress immaculate so that a fly wouldn't even land on them, into fashion, and walk all prissy.



I assume you're just trolling at this point.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 28, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I assume you're just trolling at this point.


According to this study from Tufts...


> Published in July's Journal of Experimental Social Psychology, the study claims that people could guess fairly accurately ("better than chance") whether men were gay or straight by looking at photos of their faces


 Interesting


> The researchers found that subjects could accurately determine in 50 milliseconds  one-twentieth of a second  whether the men were gay or straight about 60 percent of the time. Rule says all the subjects were accurate 55 percent to 70 percent of the time.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 28, 2008)

Not bad, but it still means they were inaccurate about 30 to 45 percent of the time.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Things I worry about in no particular order...paying my mortgage, keeping my job, my children, my family, my friends, the weather, my health, my martial arts club, the MMA team, our MMA promotion and possibly a few things more.

Things I really don't worry about....who's gay, who's not, who's bonking who, Posh Spice and all other celebrities...

you get the gist?

Most of us are busy living lives and caring for our loved ones, who the hell cares who's gay or not? There's little enough love in the world as it is that we should begrudge anyone the chance of love and happiness. All I expect from anyone is that they don't harm me or mine, taken broadly that means also not damaging our surroundings and generally keeping the peace. I don't have the time or inclination to hate anyone for something that's none of my business anyway. 
When I look at someone I don't think oh are they gay, I think are they a nice person or not. If it turns out they are gay why on earth would I be bothered, that's just so petty and small minded. I have a life to live, we don't live long enough to be petty minded.
Being against everyone who's not the same as you is pathetic and laughable.
As they say in the Army, go down to the QMs store and get yourself a life!!


----------



## Jenna (Aug 28, 2008)

I do not understand the debate here.  The OP and which was very well composed and drafted I thought was espousing and validating a liberty for gay people and the right to the same sexual freedoms as straight people and the right for *anyone* to hold, and to voice their opinion provided it is not imflamatory or inciteful.. And all that makes perfect sense and has a simple rationale for any peaceful, free and libertarian society

I do not understand what the debate is?  I appreciate that there are folk who can neither accept the legitimacy of gay relations nor condone those relationships.  At the same time were I to stand up and proclaim with disgust, the horror of heterosexual relationships, how would *you* feel?  Would you agree I should be permitted to have my say?  If I stood on my soapbox brandishing my religious text and my unrepressed homosexuality warning you that you must listen to me, would you?  Ah, but what if I was a legislator?  Too bad that you did not vote me in..  All my gay friends voted me in.  Some say we are fanatics.. perhaps I follow a different religious text, yes that is the one recounting Adam and Steve, whatever.. pffft, prejudice is the lazy man's wisdom, his bigotry is an ignorance of one simple thing.. we are all just people trying to get along.

I do not want to make a big thing and but I just do not understand what the debate is here.  Maybe someone could enlighten me?  
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2008)

Sadly, *Jenna*, no.  

There is no enlightenment here - and therein lies the deepest irony of all, given that many of those exhibiting the most extreme opinions actually consider themselves to be spiritual people, favoured in the eyes of God.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2008)

There's a Jewish prayer thats one of my favourites......

" Blessed are You, Lord our G-d, king of the universe, who has made me as he wanted me"    Siddur.

You don't actually have to be religious to see the wisdom in accepting yourself and others as they are.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 28, 2008)

I am Hetrosexual well for now some good looking Metrosexual guys at my work.:boing2: I wish people could just see it as two consentual people who Love each other or find mutual attraction to each other and see the beauty in it. I find if a God has created an energy called love then its purity should not discriminate.  Anyway just my thought.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 28, 2008)

My theory on other peoples' private sex lives is this:  if you don't like it, don't do it - but don't tell _me_ what I can and cannot with my own body in _consensual adult_ relationships.  This includes heterosexuality, homosexuality, bisexuality, menage a trois (or more, should you all so decide), etc.  Note that the key words in my initial statement are *consensual* and *adult* - thereby eliminating all forms of forced sexual relationships, and any type of sexual relationship with children.

There are quite a few sexual practices out there that I choose not to engage in - but that doesn't mean that others cannot choose them for themselves.  Also notice the word *private* - what other people choose to do, again, *consensually* among *adults* in *private* is no one's business but their own.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Aug 28, 2008)

Just a quick post.

My belief is that God made men what they are, whether this includes homosexuallity or not.

God, in the Christian context, set down rules.  He also gave us the choice of whether to abide by them or not.  He did not tell us to control peoples lives.  He did not tell us to legislate by religious decree.

Therefore, people should be free to choose their own detinies, barring the infringment of someone elses rights.


----------



## teekin (Aug 29, 2008)

Kacey said:


> My theory on other peoples' private sex lives is this:  if you don't like it, don't do it - but don't tell _me_ what I can and cannot with my own body in _consensual adult_ relationships.  This includes heterosexuality, homosexuality, bisexuality, menage a trois (or more, should you all so decide), etc.  Note that the key words in my initial statement are *consensual* and *adult* - thereby eliminating all forms of forced sexual relationships, and any type of sexual relationship with children.
> 
> There are quite a few sexual practices out there that I choose not to engage in - but that doesn't mean that others cannot choose them for themselves.  Also notice the word *private* - what other people choose to do, again, *consensually* among *adults* in *private* is no one's business but their own.



Well that pretty much says it all right there. Two consenting adults, or three ( well you get the idea) it's their private party.  Who are you to decide what games they can and can't play? I don't remember seeing a job posting for "Divine Exhalted Poohbah, Master of Everything, Everywhere, Always". Did I miss it? 
Lori M


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> Well that pretty much says it all right there. Two consenting adults, or three ( well you get the idea) it's their private party.  Who are you to decide what games they can and can't play? I don't remember seeing a job posting for "Divine Exhalted Poohbah, Master of Everything, Everywhere, Always". Did I miss it?
> Lori M


Would "Divine Exhalted Poohbah, Master of Everything, Everywhere, Always" come under the heading "Gawd Emperor"?


----------



## teekin (Aug 29, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Would "Divine Exhalted Poohbah, Master of Everything, Everywhere, Always" come under the heading "Gawd Emperor"?



"Divine Exhalted Poohbah, Master of Everything *Here*, Everywhere *Here*, Always" come under the heading "Gawd Emperor"? [/quote].

 Now it does.:whip1: 

Lori M (slowly painfully learning when Not to be a smartass)


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 29, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I assume you're just trolling at this point.


 uuuuuuuhhh..........why yes, I am.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 29, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> uuuuuuuhhh..........why yes, I am.


You do realize trolling is strictly prohibited by the rules of this forum?


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 29, 2008)

Kreth said:


> You do realize trolling is strictly prohibited by the rules of this forum?


 

Kreth, you need to lighten up and take a joke.  I was not trolling or didn't mean it that way.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Aug 29, 2008)

Just a quick bit of humor to add here, but...if God was so against sodomy (which, if one believes this thread, is apparently synonymous with homosexuality), why'd he put so many sensitive nerve cells back there?


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 29, 2008)

So that when your constapated it will hurt when you strain to get it out


----------

